# Zelda the Witch completed



## Lauriebeast

Here she is all dressed in vintage fabric which I dyed. I decided to pose her in a sitting position this time. Additional progress pics may be viewed here http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20117


----------



## dave the dead

so very cool Laurie. I think this is your creepiest one yet.


----------



## Spooky1

She's way too creepy. I think she'd spook me if she was in my house. You did an amazing job on her.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp

very creepy... is this a static piece?

I think if i saw this thing stand up I would run like hell

awesome work!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Every time I think you can't top the last creation you do! Fantastic!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks guys, and yes, she's a static prop.


----------



## beelce

WOW Laurie !!... She is outstanding...I love your work


----------



## Zurgh

Absolutely phenomenal! What do you mean static? She moves... my heart!!!!! Another wonderful masterpiece. Thank you for sharing, LB!


----------



## Joiseygal

Awesome Job LB!!!! Her feet are so scary looking it sort of reminds me of the scene from the Ring when the girl comes out of the television. The face is so creepy! Excellent work!!!!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp

Zurgh said:


> Absolutely phenomenal! What do you mean static? She moves... my heart!!!!! Another wonderful masterpiece. Thank you for sharing, LB!


static is opposite of animated... therefore, no movement


----------



## madmomma

What an amazing piece of art, so detailed and lifelike. I'm not sure how you'll try and top this one, Laurie! I appreciate all the time, energy and talent you put into this piece; absolutely amazing.


----------



## IMU

Awesome work again LB!


----------



## fick209

Your attention to all of the details is absolutely amazing!!! Thanks for all the progress pics, it was a lot of fun seeing how you made her!


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's quite the lady She looks as if she's reaching for her cane, though - better give it to her before she gets mad:jol:


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks again everyone. Since she'll be displayed in an antique store with the rest of my characters, I think she'll have to sit in the passenger seat on the way to the store....in the carpool lane


----------



## Dark Angel 27

absolutely fantastic! nice and creepy!


----------



## BrainSkillet

Awesome as always.


----------



## goneferal

Simply Amazing.


----------



## dynoflyer

Love her, LB! Another masterpiece.


----------



## vurderlak

Unreal...Simply amazing...I'm new to this hobby, but clay sculpture is definitely a technique I want to try...pretty sure I won't be able to match your skill though.

Awesome work.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks so much you guys!


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Sweet detail. Really nice job. 

What setting will she be in?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Incredible job, Laurie! Reminds me of Duane Hanson and Ron Mueck works (if they did Halloween props).


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks again guys. Since I won't have a display this year, she's decided to park her ass along with my other characters at an antique store.


----------



## Otaku

Wow, Laurie! I agree with Haunti, your work just gets better with each new piece. Will you have pics of her with the rest of your creations (especially the lovely Morbidia)?


----------



## AzKittie74

I LOVE her! and her feet!! they are so realistic! amazing


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks Otaku and AZKittie74. Here's a link to the thread where the pics can be found http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24504


----------



## Kaoru

Great to see the final outcome to your prop Laurie! Great job girl!


----------



## MorbidMariah

She is incredible, but I LOOOVE her feet! They're PERFECT! It's funny, but often it's the incredible attention to details that aren't the actual focal point of a sculpt (like the shape of the toes, the toenails, etc) that really SELL the piece, make it feel ALIVE. Brava, Madam.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thank you very much Kaoru and Mariah  Those feet were very challenging and my first attempt at that particular body part....I learned tons and enjoyed the process.


----------



## SuperCreep31

wow that's amazing!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks mucho SuperCreep31


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Yes, WOW! The skin tones and texture are so real. I haven't searched yet, but have you been working on anything else of this scale?


----------



## Joiseygal

LB you did an awesome job! She is so creepy and I love the feet and the scary looking face! Very nice job!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks Joisey and Jack.

Jack, here's the link to my other sculptures, all lifesize  http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=133


----------



## trishaanne

How is Morbidia doing? Is she still waiting for me to come get her???


----------



## Dead Things

Absolutely jaw on the floor speechless!!! As Chris says, I am not worthy!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Outstanding as always!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks much you guys


----------



## Spider Rider

The blind-mystic eye is creepy as hell. And of course your sculpts are so superb. I bow to your prowess.


----------



## HauntCast

Laurie, Orgasmic! I have to go change my shorts.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Oh, Chris! You always have such "colorful" things to say!  ehehe


----------



## hauntedkimmy

Picking my jaw up off the floor.... WOW!!! This is simply amazing! I an so in awe!!!! Wonderful work! I am astounded with the incredible detail in this!! Wow!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks much you guys


----------



## divinedragon7

so realistic, kind of want to take her to a retirement home and see what happens


----------



## lowdwnrob

Amazing!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks much you guys


----------



## smileyface4u23

This is what happens when I don't log on to hauntforum for awhile...I miss out on seeing fabulous creations from Lauriebeast!!! She is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thank you smileyface


----------



## Pumpkin5

Laurie, wow she is super freak-a-delic!!! You are gifted, gir! Take a bow...and another bow! Thanks for sharing, she will make your Halloween HORRIFIC!!! I am so impressed. I love the Hags and Witches. They are my "Thang" when it comes to haunting. :jol:


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks so much Pumpkin5, I love witches too


----------



## kevin242

very cool and very creepy!


----------



## nixie

Oooh! She's amazing!! Brilliant!


----------



## whitehotdog

What can I say .Fantastic .very very life like


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks much you guys


----------



## kprimm

Your sculpting prowess is just jaw dropping. It is so inspiring to see work from someone as talented as you are. This witch is just incredible.It looks like a real person setting there.


----------



## Draik41895

Your witches are such an inspiration for mine, I hope she can be half as good as yours.


----------



## scaryjak

fantastic work!!!. I've just read your other thread when u started to make her.. You have made me want to start sculpting my own stuff for next year.. Keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Lauriebeast...I just viewed your photobucket Halloween 2008 and can I just say WOW!!! You, my dear have such talent! I am in awe of your designs and work. I LOVE Frankenstein and his lovely Bride, two of my most favorite! But your house and yard are the most Halloweenie ever. I wish you lived in my neighborhood, I am sure we would soon become best friends. (plus then you could tutor me about how to create these full size characters) I love your witchy stockings too, how great you look! I really like the Vampiress sculpt, she looks so real I would expect her to just start talking! So cool and so talented....my goal is to be as good as you. (and I have a long way to go) I can't wait to see how Zelda fits in with your display this year. Please take lots of pictures!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thank you very much everyone!


----------

